
Show HN: Lxinitd an init system for containers - teknopaul
http://lxinitd.tp23.org/
======
teknopaul
lxinitd is a simple /sbin/init for LXC containers. Its more simple even than
systemV, it has just one boot script /etc/rc.local. The boot script can spawn
and respawn, but has no way to write to the filesystem.

I've been using it for LXC containers with nginx and xtomp, to replace busybox
so I end up with a "full OS" container that does not have even bash, no code
runtimes at all.

Also I've got a full Ubuntu server running in an LXC container, pulled out
systemd, and boot just the servers I want. That is a build server, so I can
compile C code with an Ubuntu provided tool chain installed with debs.
However, I don't have systemd or sytemd-journald, systemd-networkd systemd-
resolved, blah, blah, blah. It seems to work, I end up with an Ubuntu that
looks like this...

USER PID %CPU %MEM VSZ RSS TTY STAT START TIME COMMAND root 1 0.0 0.0 208 4 ?
Ss 19:42 0:00 /sbin/init root 28 0.0 0.0 26072 2456 ? S 19:42 0:00
/usr/sbin/cron -f root 30 0.0 0.0 65516 5580 ? S 19:42 0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
syslog 31 0.0 0.0 256400 2752 ? Ssl 19:42 0:00 /usr/sbin/rsyslogd

Interested in a bit of feedback, I've not dabbled with Linux init before. I'm
wondering if ripping out stystemd is really as "safe" as it seems to be.

N.B. just for containers, my container host is Ubuntu normal.

